# Took Dudley back to vets...



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Last night Dudley seemed like he maybe in pain, definitely uncomfortable, he kept whining then spinning round putting himself in unusual sitting positions (back legs wider than usual), the wound looked slightly redder to me as well. I rang the 24hr vet who said he could see me at 10pm (this was 9pm), so I said yes please. I drove there thinking he may think I was silly and say Dudley was totally fine (he had already said the pain relief injection they get should last approx 24hrs), but I am a worrier and thought i'd rather get him checked out. The vet agreed that the wound did look a little red and gave me some gel to use twice a day and gave him another pain relief injection. I stayed up until midnight with him then put him in his crate where he immediately crashed out. This morning he seemed fine but I realised he could get to his wound even with the cone on, so back we went to get the next size up. This one will probably drive him more mad as it is looser and flaps about and bangs against even more things! Oh well, at least I know the wound can get on with healing now. Not taken him out wearing the cone of flapping shame yet!, will have to take him for a short one soon I think.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

aw, glad it is all sorted out...road to recovery here he comes.
they sure pull at your heart don't they


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh dear poor Dudley, they worry us just as much as our children do, the only difference is that they can't tell us what's wrong x

Hope he recovers quickly without too much pain x


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I took the cone of shame off Teddy when he went for a walk as you are there you can stop him having a go at his wound and he will probably be more interested in other things.


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

glad Dudley a bit better I'm sure he will be back to normal? soon.I know what you mean about the cone.Our Barra goes next thursday for his snip and I have decided to go for bite not collar instead of cone,it arrived to-day so will put it on him for next couple of days and get him used to it.There's only so much trauma a wee fellow can take!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor boy...
The cone of shame (Up is such a good film, every time I see a squirrel I laugh!) - when you are taking him out for a walk on lead take the cone off - you can stop him if he goes to both the wound and I'm sure he'll be too happy to be out to worry about bothering his stitches. In the past I've used a spare collar so that I didn't have to keep unthreading the cone and only left the dog with the cone on when they were not with me.
Just an idea to make his life less miserable!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope Dudleys feeling a bit easier now.. Poor boy xx


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope Dudley is feeling better soon

Lucia send him a big hug

:hug:


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw bless Dudley..hope he is feeling better this evening and I have no doubt in a day or two you will be posting another 'oh Dudley' tale


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Dudley! Hoping he's bounced back to normal soon! x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

mary181 said:


> glad Dudley a bit better I'm sure he will be back to normal? soon.I know what you mean about the cone.Our Barra goes next thursday for his snip and I have decided to go for bite not collar instead of cone,it arrived to-day so will put it on him for next couple of days and get him used to it.There's only so much trauma a wee fellow can take!


I had never heard of these so just had a look on internet, they look good but I find it hard to believe one would stop Dudley, he is long and agile, but you'll have to let us know.
Dudley is pretty much back to his old self and the wound looks to be healing nicely now, my legs are getting bashed constantly when he comes up behind me with his cone on!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great to read Dudley is feeling a bit better .. oh dear bruises on your legs from cone attack  ouch .... if the kids hit us with a cone we would moan, but our dogs, well, they get away with it lol ... hugs to Dudley xxx


----------

